# 2021 Bulk



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 2, 2021)

So after gaining around 30 lbs from April to December last year I’ll again be trying to bulk up and look like you beast on here.   Currently running 200mg Test C a week.  After I get my 99 day lab results from my online clinic around January 5th I’m going to boost my usage to 500mg Test C for 16 weeks and see what results I can have.   

I’m also looking to get back to a simple diet of eating the same thing meal in and meal out as this keeps things simple for me.  If there is one thing the military instill in me it’s the KISS concept: KEEP IT SIMPLE STUPID.  So below is my log of what I’m going to eat every meal every day.   

Meal 1 
8oz liquid egg whites
3 eggo waffles or 2 packs of oatmeal fruits and cream type 
10oz milk 

Meal 2 
8oz chicken breast 
1.5 cup rice 

Meal 3 
8oz red meat (sirloin or ground beef) 
1.5 cups rice 

Meal 4 
Some sort of Salmon or Tuna 
2 slices of bread 

Meal 5 preworkout 
cup of yogurt 
banana 

Meal 6 - this will be before bed and post working on workout days 
Protein shake 
1 scoop of whey 
1/2 cup oats 
10oz milk 
cup of berries: strawberries blueberries etc 

Input is appreciated.  This might all change as my workout partner who’s into doing competition shows might want to change this at some point.  My main goal is to focus on arms and chest and maybe grow them like no ones business this year.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 2, 2021)

https://ibb.co/jV9hLj1
https://ibb.co/ZfC08BK


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 2, 2021)

That's awesome man, can't wait to see your progress!

What's your workout routine going to look like?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 2, 2021)

Not a bad diet... a little low on the veggie/fiber dept though. Any particular reason you avoid consuming whole eggs?

Looks to be something like 4k-4200cals. In the neighborhood of 120g Fats/350g Carbs/400g Protein?

Best of luck reaching your goals this year. I'll sub.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 2, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> That's awesome man, can't wait to see your progress!
> 
> What's your workout routine going to look like?



Going to be running the 4 day upper lower split that CJ provided for me.  Hoping to make some gains I’m not only size but strength as well.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Not a bad diet... a little low on the veggie/fiber dept though. Any particular reason you avoid consuming whole eggs?
> 
> Looks to be something like 4k-4200cals. In the neighborhood of 120g Fats/350g Carbs/400g Protein?
> 
> Best of luck reaching your goals this year. I'll sub.



Not oppose to whole eggs, and honestly I’ll probably through in a boiled egg every morning, but after eating 4-5 whole eggs boiled every morning for the past 8 months I’m going to try scrambled egg whites for a while and see how it goes.   Heck a whole scrambled egg thrown in might be great, but for right now not sure I can stomach another boiled egg for a while.

And as for veggies I try and get them in when I can, but I also plan to buy some pills to supplement what I don’t get for vegetables.


----------



## Jin (Jan 2, 2021)

I’d see where you get on trt for a year before you go blasting away. You can make loads of progress. 

IMO you have a ways to go before you should consider more juice.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 2, 2021)

I'd lean toward what Jin is saying.  I know you just got done with the rona and lost some of what you had gained but take this as a time to really buckle down on the diet and training and get some composition change moving forward.  Just being on the TRT you will be able to lean out and make some great progress.  I'd bet that even over a month you could see some drastic change.  This is what I would do if I were you.

No blast.  Keep your ass off the scale and start/update a log moving forward.  Track everything you eat and maybe even include the timing of your meals.  Step on the scale other than once a month and stay away from mirrors.  Start with good pics of different poses even if they are not flattering.  Do updated pics once or twice a month.  Go into the gym with a mother ****ing purpose!  Even if you're not feeling it, go in there and throw on some screamo/death metal/whatever and get psyched the **** up.  Log your workouts to include sets, reps and weights and put them in your journal here.  Move the weight and when you can't move it any more do some more reps.  You can do that with either drop sets, Seth sets, or something similar.

If you do all of that then you should have a solid platform to build off of and then maybe reassess in 6 months.  You want your house built on solid rock instead of sand.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Jan 2, 2021)

Here for noodz


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 3, 2021)

What has your training looked like up until this point? Have you seen much progress?

I don't know what you've been doing, but in terms of what Jin and Creek said, they are probably right. You might be best served saving that 500mg test run for when you hit some kind of plateau.

Newb gains for me, came fast and easy without any need for extra test. My first 6 mos training natural were amazing- the speed at which I progressed has never been matched no matter what was in my system.

I don't want to assume anything though. If you've already been busting your ass the past year, and you're stuck, that's a different story.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 3, 2021)

Cohiba,

If I remember correctly he just started TRT 2-3 months ago.  Not sure on the training leading up but he also just got over the Rona.  Being this new to TRT I would imagine he should be right in the peak and be able to make decent progress without a blast.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 4, 2021)

Haven’t been able to get on and make any replies.  I started the TRT around 90 days ago.  Up until getting on TRT I was seeing gains in weight and gains in strength.  Honestly, my eating and workout routine stayed about the same and honestly I haven’t saw hardly any results.  No massive gains, no strength gains really.   Waiting to see my lab results from 90 days in with the online clinic to see what my levels look like.  I’ve ate basically the same thing and did up until the last month the same training.  Now granted I did just get over the Rona and lost some weight and tomorrow will be my first day back in the gym.   However, when Jim speaks you usually listen, so for now I’ll add more cals, keep my training on par and see if I can make some change on 200mg a week.  Also, from now on I’m going to post a detailed workout and eating log daily.  So this thing might be about to get super detailed with many pages for those following.  Also, thanks for everything as always guys.


----------



## Jin (Jan 4, 2021)

You are not going to see massive strength gains from trt. 

You should be:

Recovering faster/better from your workouts
Higher in libido
Not feeling anxious/depressed (if those were symptom of your low t)
Basically feeling healthy/good/confident/more optimistic. 

The body changes will happen but, over time. Just like steroids aren’t magic, neither is trt. It’s extremely helpful if you were suffering symptoms because of a hypogonadal condition. 

Really hard to judge because you have had COVID. Just keep going forwards and let’s see what the bloodwork says.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 4, 2021)

I know Jin mentioned a year but give it a solid 6 months and I guarantee you’ll see solid results as long as you stick to your plan


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 11, 2021)

Alright so weighed in at 194.8 this morning after rolling out of bed.  Going to try and document all food and training done from here on out.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 19, 2021)

Lab results are In

https://ibb.co/BPW2H9H


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks good, but you left some personal info on there, Tony.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Looks really good.  There are a few things I would ask them to include in the test next time though.  I'd like to see SHBG, Albumin, Free Test and your PSA.

I would imagine being above 1500 ng/dL that your dr may adjust your dosage and have you retest in the near future.  If not, then I'd ride that until you reached a plateau.  At that total level you're higher than an 18yo kid


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Looks good, but you left some personal info on there, Tony.



oops...  will try to delete it


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Looks good, but you left some personal info on there, Tony.



I'm definitely stealing his identity. :32 (19):


----------



## creekrat (Jan 19, 2021)

So the last 4 of your social, mother's maiden name and the name of your first pet?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 19, 2021)

creekrat said:


> So the last 4 of your social, mother's maiden name and the name of your first pet?



1234 Jones and Donovan &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 19, 2021)

And also, no lowering of the dosage and no test for another year so I’m good to start my cycle.   I’ll get my SGHB, Free Test and everything else tester on my ow during the cycle.   This is the panel that is included for free for the monthly fee.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jan 19, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> .  Going to try and document all food and training done from here on out.



Did you forget about this part bro?


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 19, 2021)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Did you forget about this part bro?




Ha no.   Just once the Covid hit I lost track.  Will start with yesterday’s diet when I get to work.   Don’t worry, the details will be about as juicy as a chicken breast ha.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 19, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Ha no.   Just once the Covid hit I lost track.  Will start with yesterday’s diet when I get to work.   Don’t worry, the details will be about as juicy as a chicken breast ha.


Chicken Thighs for the win, especially if they're breaded and fried!


----------



## TeddyBear (Jan 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Chicken Thighs for the win, especially if they're breaded and fried!


As I just finished my homemade Mac and cheese with homemade fried breaded chicken thighs... literally, eat this forever. At least you’ll die happy.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 19, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Chicken Thighs for the win, especially if they're breaded and fried!



 You’ve know I’ve tried the thighs.   The local butcher here sells them already marinated, but damn they are the size of breast.  I cook them in the oven and they just come out so rubber tasting.   I also have bought Tyson thighs boneless and seasoned them myself and I just can’t get the hang for them.   I’m getting an air fryer and going to try drumsticks in there as I’m a drumstick type of guy before I started this journey.   I remember seeing a vid where Alan thrall are 5 a meal when he was bulking so like 15 drumsticks a day.   I might not eat that many but curios to try them in the air fryer and might try the thighs in there also.  As for actually frying anything, I once tried to bread drumsticks in college and it was an epic fail.   I’m probably the worse cooks on here also.


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> You’ve know I’ve tried the thighs.   The local butcher here sells them already marinated, but damn they are the size of breast.  I cook them in the oven and they just come out so rubber tasting.   I also have bought Tyson thighs boneless and seasoned them myself and I just can’t get the hang for them.   I’m getting an air fryer and going to try drumsticks in there as I’m a drumstick type of guy before I started this journey.   I remember seeing a vid where Alan thrall are 5 a meal when he was bulking so like 15 drumsticks a day.   I might not eat that many but curios to try them in the air fryer and might try the thighs in there also.  As for actually frying anything, I once tried to bread drumsticks in college and it was an epic fail.   I’m probably the worse cooks on here also.



Pan fry, deep fry or grill your thighs. Don’t cook them in the oven. The best part is making sure the skin is crunchy.


----------



## creekrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Pan fry, deep fry or grill your thighs. Don’t cook them in the oven. The best part is making sure the skin is crunchy.



I wonder if this is what went through Dahmer's head


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 19, 2021)

Jin said:


> Pan fry, deep fry or grill your thighs. Don’t cook them in the oven. The best part is making sure the skin is crunchy.


Agree with this big time. Oven tends to dry chicken out


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> Pan fry, deep fry or grill your thighs. Don’t cook them in the oven. The best part is making sure the skin is crunchy.



Wonder if they get crunchy in the air fryer.   And I’ll try and watch some videos on actually pan frying them and see how that goes.


----------



## CJ (Jan 20, 2021)

Jin said:


> Don’t cook them in the oven.



Unless they are wrapped in bacon!!!  :32 (16)::32 (16):


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Feb 27, 2021)

Back guys.  Updates in coming months.  Been away due to family sickness/illness.   But let’s get ready for summer.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 27, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Back guys.  Updates in coming months.  Been away due to family sickness/illness.   But let’s get ready for summer.


Hope all is well. How is your bulk coming... or did you decide to change it....


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 26, 2021)

Odd to say my plans have gone from bulk to cut:  Hired a trainer, wanted to do a recomp, 3 weeks in I feel I have lots some lbs and inches in the waist as pants are getting bigger.  Still waiting to see results, but with my genetics could take ages.  Oh well, I know it’s a slow process. 

wanted to ask though, would running a cycle on a cut of test only at say 500mg week for 16 weeks have any benefit during a cut or would it be a waste.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 28, 2021)

So after consulting trainer I’m dropping cals to 2400 per week.  200g protein 260g carbs and 62g fat.  

Also, have linked some embarrassing photos from this weekend.   Long way to go, but willing to put in the work. 
https://ibb.co/h7tg3zv
https://ibb.co/G2wmyGg
https://ibb.co/166WP6d


----------



## Blusoul24 (Mar 29, 2021)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> So after consulting trainer I’m dropping cals to 2400 per week.  200g protein 260g carbs and 62g fat.
> 
> Also, have linked some embarrassing photos from this weekend.   Long way to go, but willing to put in the work.
> https://ibb.co/h7tg3zv
> ...



You have to start somewhere man. Keep moving forward!


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 29, 2021)

You got this Jedi!


----------



## CJ (Mar 29, 2021)

Put in the work, you'll get the results you want. You'll get out what you put in.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Mar 30, 2021)

3/29 food ate 
.5oz chicken breast *3
1 cup rice *3
100g green beans *3 
16 almonds 
2 rice cakes with pb 
8oz almond milk with scoop of dymatize vanilla 
50g blueberries 

Only thing I didn’t hit was my kodiak cakes so missed out on some protein and carbs but everything else was on point

Workout 
Pull-ups assisted 80lbs 
8 8 8 

Lat pulldown machine 60 
12 12 12 12 

Hammer curls *12 
10 12.5 15 20

Rear delt 45 
12 12 12 

Row machine 50 
12 12 8 

Bent over row 
45 50 55 *12 

Cable row 44 49 55
10 10 10 

Lat Pulldown 44 49 55
12 10 12

Stair stepper 11 mins


----------

